# The Career Swan...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Usually it takes me a day to mount a swan from start to finish.

I broke my own rule of never mounting a swan with a broken wing so there were a LOT of extra repairs and special stuff I had to do to make it work. This one took me three days... -)O(- 
I didn't charge enough... 

But ****! It turned out nice!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very very nice bird Darin. You're one talented SOB.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy hell Tex, that's bad A$$!!!!!!!

Beautiful mount my friend!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> But ****! It turned out nice!


You ain't just a kiddin' , beautiful mount.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Gorgeous!


+1


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

You did a swan for me 4 or 5 years ago in a standing mount. It still looks amazing and I enjoy it every day. This photo makes me want to shoot another one and find room for a "flying" mount. That's awesome!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

real nice job. I hope to kill one some day.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking big white bird. Can't tell at all that the wing was busted up.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

purdy bird.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Rabbit_slayer16 said:


> Very very nice bird Darin. You're one talented SOB.


+1


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BigMac said:


> Great looking big white bird. Can't tell at all that the wing was busted up.


Look closely at the feather alignment on the top wing VS the bottom wing. You can see some tweaked feathers due to misalignment on the "re-fabricated" wing bone. Hard to see for most folks I guess, but to me it sticks out like a sore thumb painted purple...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That is some great work. Whenever I get to kill a real wild pheasant (whether I win the lottery in Utah or make a trip to the midwest) I might have to bring it up to you.


----------

